# Unable to scroll quickly through channels



## reesecups (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a big complaint and suggestion:

I can no longer simply hold down the button of my TIVO and have it scroll through the channels automatically. I have to hit the button for each individual channel I want.

If you aren't going to allow us to change the channel by the numeric pad, why at least did you remove the ability to scroll through channels.

To select a show channel, mine always starts with channel 3, and then my channel line-up goes up to 600. Do you really expect me to click the button each time, individually, to get a channel over 100?

reesecups


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> If you aren't going to allow us to change the channel by the numeric pad


What??? If you want channel 600, just enter "600".


----------



## reesecups (Nov 11, 2007)

WayneCarter said:


> What??? If you want channel 600, just enter "600".


Sorry, I'm afraid I didn't make myself clear....okay...it use to be that I could change the channel to 600 and then when I went in to set up a program, the first channel I would get was 600. Now, no matter what channel I want to record, each time I go in, the numbering starts at channel 3.

I don't see a way of programming say channel 153, without possibly having to hit the button 150 times to get to that channel that I'm trying to program.


----------



## reesecups (Nov 11, 2007)

reesecups said:


> Sorry, I'm afraid I didn't make myself clear....okay...it use to be that I could change the channel to 600 and then when I went in to set up a program, the first channel I would get was 600. Now, no matter what channel I want to record, each time I go in, the numbering starts at channel 3.
> 
> I don't see a way of programming say channel 153, without possibly having to hit the button 150 times to get to that channel that I'm trying to program.


 Umm, nevermind, I see now that you can actually change the channel by hitting the channel buttons when it comes to programming. Sorry for any problems...

Thanks for help...
reesecups


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

You can also enter a channel number while in the Program Guide - doing so will cause the Guide to "jump" to that channel of the Guide. If your Program Guide has a lot of channels, using direct entry of a channel number is often a quicker way to get from where you are to a distant part of the Guide.

If you aren't in the Guide, entering a channel number will tune to the specified channel.


----------

